# Planted Tanks > Beginners' Corner >  Smallest/Dwarf-est Freshwater Schooling Fish

## Solasido

Hi bros,

What is the smallest/dwarf-est freshwater schooling fish species available for nano aquarium?

I feel that neon tetra is still a bit too big when grown up.


Thank you.

----------


## Neondagger

Rasboras

learning the hard way!!!

----------


## PKB

Ember Tetra is a good choice too.

----------


## marimo

yap dwarf rasboras, boraras brigittae .. about 1.5 cm

----------


## Solasido

ah, thanks very much, bros  :Very Happy:

----------


## vannel

I would suggest the Galaxy Rasboras. They have nice colouration when settled into the tank and are quite active.

----------


## Ecalyte

TS is asking for a schooling fish.

Rasboras don't school, they shoal and even then.. only very occasionally. 

If you want small schooling fish, you're limited to tetras. If you think the Neons are too big, then pick a smaller species. Perhaps the Golden Tetra (Hemigrammus rodwayi)?

----------


## tranzy

Like what PKB mentioned, i think Ember Tetras are one of the smallest schooling fish around. Max size is about 2cm. 
I think Seaview names them as Amber Tetras.

----------


## |squee|

Second the Ember Tetras. I love them.

----------


## Shadow

Dwarf rasbora (Boraras maculatus), boraras brigittae, Galaxy Rasboras will not school. Golden tetra can grow same size as neon/cardina tetra (5 cm).

What is the maximum size you are looking for? I tried the following fish, the school very well. Ember tetra (2 cm), Sundadanio axelrodi (2.2 cm) and Green Neon Tetra (2.5 cm).

----------


## PKB

> Like what PKB mentioned, i think Ember Tetras are one of the smallest schooling fish around. Max size is about 2cm. 
> I think Seaview names them as Amber Tetras.


Yup, They school in the mid level of the tank and they do not stay in one part of the tank. They will explore around. And they do not spook out and hide when you apporach the tank. Nice fishes and looks nice especially when the are stable and display deep orange color.

----------


## diazman

Either the ember tetras or the golden pristella tetra would do well. I have them in my 36 Cm tank. schools occasionally.

----------


## Ecalyte

I've kept Amber tetras before, and I've seen them in a big tank.. I haven't seen them school before. I've seen them group up very occasionally when spooked, but I have never seen them school (Swimming together in a group in the same direction).

Maybe I've just been very unlucky.. haha..

----------


## Solasido

Many thanks for the useful info, bros. 

I am looking at max. 2cm schooling fish.
I think Amber tetra might be the best choice. I will head down to Seaview this weekend  :Smile: 

My tank is Leo Q550; the design is quite cool.

----------


## diazman

not really tight imo. haha i prefer mine a mix schooling. looks kinda cool

----------


## tranzy

while you are at Seaview, you may also wish to take a look at Black Neon Tetras, they look really good. the pictures which i have seen online don't seem to do justice to them. I think even when they are in the display tank they do not really look very appealing.

IMG_1826.jpgIMG_1824.jpg

Those are the best images that i managed to capture. I bought a few of them together with some Ember Tetras, and i quickly fell in love with their colour. its not bright and outstanding as neon tetras but their fins have a very nice blueish/purplish hue (may be due to the lighting), and theres a nice lateral line running along their body.

by the way, i don't think they school very tightly unless i stick something into the water, then they will all huddle together in a corner. maybe if you buy more you can see the "school" better.

----------


## Shadow

Black neon will grow big, probably same size or bigger than normal neon tetra. He is looking for something around 2cm

Normally fish will not school if you put too much

----------


## Peanut8787

Ember tetra... Small and orange..

----------


## |squee|

> I've kept Amber tetras before, and I've seen them in a big tank.. I haven't seen them school before. I've seen them group up very occasionally when spooked, but I have never seen them school (Swimming together in a group in the same direction).
> 
> Maybe I've just been very unlucky.. haha..


In my 2ft tank, there's a magic number to have. Too few and they just hide and never come out, too many and they don't school. I've about 20 of them now and they keep together in a rather tight group. Before that I had 12 or so, and they didn't school.

----------


## Ecalyte

> In my 2ft tank, there's a magic number to have. Too few and they just hide and never come out, too many and they don't school. I've about 20 of them now and they keep together in a rather tight group. Before that I had 12 or so, and they didn't school.


Oh wow! I totally didn't know this! Does this apply to all schooling fish?

I wonder.. is there a reason why they wont school if there are too few/many in a tank? Does it have something to do with space perception? I'm super intrigued!

I've always assumed that schooling fish will just school only when stressed/threatened regardless of number..

----------


## Shadow

My guess for 2ft tank, 12 is too small, they scared/stress and hide. 20 is just nice, big enough group for them to go out swim around. However the group are not too big, they still feel scared/stress and group together tightly to comfort each other. 50 too many of them, what ever they go they see each other so no need to school.  :Laughing:

----------


## ZackZhou

> In my 2ft tank, there's a magic number to have. Too few and they just hide and never come out, too many and they don't school. I've about 20 of them now and they keep together in a rather tight group. Before that I had 12 or so, and they didn't school.


This is basically pure luck. Many had proven the magic number theory wrong.. Haha

----------


## |squee|

So it's a hit or miss affair? Schooling fishes are very important!  :Grin:

----------


## felix_fx2

> This is basically pure luck. Many had proven the magic number theory wrong.. Haha


Magic number does not keep them in a single solid group. Anything above 6 will make them school more often.

Or in 2 groups.

----------


## ZackZhou

> Magic number does not keep them in a single solid group. Anything above 6 will make them school more often.
> 
> Or in 2 groups.


Bro Felix, certainly schooling fish will school more often if their quantity is more than 6. However, to test out if there is really some theory regarding the magic number, we should test out using close numbers.
I.e. let say if the magic number deemed to be 18, then we need to see the difference with 17, 18, and 19 schooling fish. And see if with 18 fish, the schooling effect is indeed better than with 17 or 19 fish..

----------


## Shadow

I doubt 1 fish will make any different

----------


## Solasido

May be to make them school we should introduce a fear factor into the tank (e.g. A more aggressive species)  :Razz:

----------


## Shadow

piranha anyone  :Laughing:

----------


## felix_fx2

> Bro Felix, certainly schooling fish will school more often if their quantity is more than 6. However, to test out if there is really some theory regarding the magic number, we should test out using close numbers.
> I.e. let say if the magic number deemed to be 18, then we need to see the difference with 17, 18, and 19 schooling fish. And see if with 18 fish, the schooling effect is indeed better than with 17 or 19 fish..


Magic no have  :Razz: 
Reason. Lfs lol if go there buy 1 tetra.

IMO smaller and larger numbers look better.

----------


## felix_fx2

> piranha anyone


They hunt in a pack, remind me of that funny movie the guy lol got bit off. Lol

----------


## k3nlim

> In my 2ft tank, there's a magic number to have. Too few and they just hide and never come out, too many and they don't school. I've about 20 of them now and they keep together in a rather tight group. Before that I had 12 or so, and they didn't school.


I have only got 10 ember tetras and they school in a tight group in my 2ft

----------


## tranzy

will different tetras school together from experience? eg. Ember and neon?

----------


## stormhawk

Different species may school together from time to time. However my Cardinals do not school with the Ember Tetras. In fact they never school in my 4 ft tank, just going to any part of the tank as and when they like. Granted, I only have a small number of each type but the only time they ever get together is feeding time.  :Laughing: 

Ember/Amber Tetras are perfect for this purpose in nano tanks with some suitable tankmates.

----------


## Ingen

> Dwarf rasbora (Boraras maculatus), boraras brigittae, Galaxy Rasboras will not school. Golden tetra can grow same size as neon/cardina tetra (5 cm).
> 
> What is the maximum size you are looking for? I tried the following fish, the school very well. Ember tetra (2 cm), Sundadanio axelrodi (2.2 cm) and Green Neon Tetra (2.5 cm).


I know this is an old thread, any idea where can I find Sundadanio axelrodi in Singapore?

----------


## Ken_ng

What about cory hastatus? Mid level schooling cory?

----------


## Ingen

Found some Sundadanio at C328, unfortunately only 5 blue ones left and decided to try out before their next shipment. One was almost dying when still in the pack (died within 10mins), while another wasn't swimming very well before lights off. This morning, only found three swimming against the flow. Unlike the Galaxy Rasbora, they are constantly in the open (which is great).

I must say, they have a very unique look and very slim (skinny in my opinion) seems different from most of the pictures I saw on the net lol. Planning to get 15-20 of them when the next shipment arrives, hopefully they will start to school tightly.

----------


## gum

when is the next shipment?

----------


## Ingen

Probably next week, lets keep each other updated if you happen to drop by and try not to buy everything, leave some for me lol.

----------


## gum

hahahahhaa just went and i bought 




..................nothing

----------


## Ingen

2 packets of 30 each came as I was leaving and got some

----------


## gum

omg i went there on mon & tues nothing.....

----------


## Ingen

I think I bought too many, I can pass you some if you can't get it

----------


## gum

do urs school. i bought ember tetra & boy do they school well they arw reallly greedy fishes..

i got my red army so need blue army toooo. going down soon.

----------


## Ingen

They do hang out together, if you are not in a hurry, I can give you 10 of them. I got too many lol, they stock and I just grab a packet as the shop was really busy.

----------


## gum

how big is ur tank..i will take a look first at c328

either lampeye , boraras brigatte or sundanio... cos i dont really wan espei or hengeli looks big.....

----------


## Ingen

Mine are the blue sundadanio

----------


## gum

are *yours* blue those in C328 are pale with only black bottom fin

edit: Please read and avoid using sms lingo. SMS and IM Lingo Rules. This is a warning.

----------


## Ingen

Yes blue top, some looks skinny, some are tiny and some are larger. PM if you are keen to have some.

----------


## leehyeok

I have about cardinal tetra and only some of them school... The rest will just on their own..

----------


## kklim

What are the small schooling fishes that are safe for cherry shrimp? Planning a 2-footer.

----------


## reviewcart

I kept rams in my community tank for a few years, and as long as there's enough hiding places for the smaller guys, you shouldn't have any issues. I personally really like the look of my dwarf rasboras (Boraras brigittae) when they school. They're tiny, and you could probably put 10-15 of them in your tank without problems. Other choices could be ember tetras (Hyphessobrycon amandae), or celestial pearl danios (Danio margaritatus).

----------

